#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Linux: Aptidão ou Necessidade?

## Sukkubus

Recentemente estive pesquisando no _Google_ sobre a participação de mulheres no universo Linux. Quando realizei essa pesquisa pela primeira vez, há 5 anos atrás, o resultado era muito desanimador. Um ou outro movimento tinha foco, além de nomes de peso como o _LinuxChic_ quase nada era encontrado. Depois de todo esse tempo eu ainda encontrei pouquíssimas referências, todas elas bem antigas. O que noto ao pesquisar no _Google_ é que o Linux ainda não saiu de verdade das rodas masculinas e especializadas em TI.

 Possivelmente essas referências podem estar erradas ou incompletas pois no Under mesmo já encontrei, desde que retornei, algumas meninas participando numa boa nos fóruns (muito mais do que na época que entrei aqui). Além disso, com a popularização dos desktops e notebooks a preços mais acessíveis graças ao sistema Linux, muitas pessoas possivelmente aderiram e perpetuaram o seu uso.

 Porém ainda não é o que se percebe conversando com as pessoas (usuários comuns), principalmente mulheres. O que se nota até entre as pessoas de alta formação é que o Linux é um perfeito desconhecido, soando underground ou até mesmo atípico para o meio. Em miúdos: Para o típíco nerd que trabalha em âmbito nerd, não para aqueles que trabalham nos mais diversos setores da economia. A situação ainda piora para o ambiente feminino. Mesmo que suas empresas utilizem o Linux isso é tão incompreensível que o usuário final desconhece qualquer pecularidade do sistema e nem sonha em utilizá-lo no seu computador particular. Também não vou questionar aqui se a esmagadora maioria das pessoas que compraram notebook com linux o formataram e colocaram uma cópia ilegal do Vista. Infelizmente a coisa não é tão homogênia como se esperava há 5 anos atrás. 

 As minhas últimas aulas do MBA foram sobre "sistemas informatizados para o gerenciamento de módulos empresariais". Nelas tive a oportunidade de fazer uma visita técnica em uma empresa. Lá, esse era o foco da aula, iríamos conhecer a estrutura que eles utilizam para movimentar seu_ E-Commerce_. No final da apresentação do _ERP_ (muito comum nas empresas hoje), o couch em questão perguntou se o pessoal já conhecia um _palm top_. Chocada, mas paciente, resolvi perguntar "mas e aí, esse tal sistema funcionará se o cliente usar Linux no computador, ele tem compatibilidade?". Depois dos segundos tensos onde creio eu que a esmagadora maioria pensou "mas que (palavrão censurado) é esse que ela está falando?" a responsável (era uma mulher) educadamente disse que "não" e informou que somente a plataforma Windows rodaria o programa. Virei para a colega do lado e disse "mas é possível a compatibilidade, eu participei de um processo de implantação de ERP onde todos os terminais estavam em Linux". Ela então me disse algo do tipo "o que é Linux" e eu então resolvi ficar em silêncio. 

 Aulas antes, passaram um vídeo do Google e seu _Android_, comentei com os colegas que "o ideal era pelo menos colocar o Ubuntu numa partição do HD do notebook". Devido as reações que ocorreram, não imaginava que o Ubuntu fosse tão erótico ou que pudesse ser usado como um palavrão. Fiz uma ilustração bacana, tentando demonstrar as igualdades e diferenças dos dois sistemas: The Beatles está para Windows como o The Who está para Linux. Mas então disseram "quem é esse tal de Who" e eu resolvi acabar com a conversa. 

 Será falta de incentivo ou racionalidade das empresas em não optar pelo o que é de graça? Até eu venho utilizando muito mais o Windows do que o Linux porque tudo o que faço na minha rotina de trabalho (que em nada tem a ver com programação, antenas, servidores ou derivados) está atrelado no Windows. Fico pensando se em algum ponto desse processo enorme para qual trabalho tem Linux escondido. Fico pensando na cifra das licenças para cada terminal Windows.  

 Enfim. Fico pensando se a relação com o Linux é por aptidão pessoal/quebra do comodismo ou por necessidade de proteção dos dados/redução de custos. Enquanto tivermos mulheres pouco curiosas nesse aspecto o quadro não vai mudar.  

 O máximo que se poderá é refazer a frase que censurei acima:_ "Mas que Ubuntu é esse que ela tá falando"?. 
_

----------


## Magnun

Clap clap clap

Muuuito bom!!! Melhor parte "mas quem é esse tal de who". Tenho que concordar com quase tudo. Infelizmente isso é uma grande verdade. 

Eu trabalho na área de tecnologia e outro dia comentando com alguns colegas de trabalho que passei raiva com a Caixa porque o seu internet banking só funciona no windows. Nisso um deles me olhou com os dois olhos arregalados perguntando o que eu uso. Ai eu respondi: Linux. Ai ele soltou a pergunta que me fez sair da sala: "mas como vc navega se é tudo modo texto??". Não precisa dizer mais muita coisa, né?! 

Agora vem a parte que eu não concordo. Agente consegue dar um jeito nesses problemas de interoperabilidade. Por exemplo, hoje em dia entro na minha conta da caixa pelo linux sem problema nenhum!! E não foi pelas milhões de vezes que reclamei com o suporte, e sim graças a um programa chamado Wine  :Big Grin: . Sim a caixa até hoje acha que eu acesso ela pelo Windows quando na verdade é um Linux. 

Isso se aplica a várias outras coisas. (quase) tudo tem jeito! Acho que o grande problema mesmo é a desinformação e a comodidade dos usuários. Mas tenho notado uma mudança gradual nisso. Vejos um primo de 12 anos (e não foi por influência minha, garanto) falando que testou o Ubuntu e que gostou. Uma prima dizendo que desistiu do windows que só usa o kurumin. Uma tia dizendo que no trabalho usa um negocio estranho mas que não trava igual o windows. Meu irmão mais novo, depois do seu primeiro virus, disse que quer que eu instale aquele sistema que não pega virus e que a tela gira (cubo do compiz) e pega fogo (compiz de novo  :Big Grin: ), isso depois de xingar o windows por 2 dias! Acho que tudo é questão de saber que temos opções e ver que elas são viáveis.

Acho que (quase) tudo tem jeito, mas depende de como conduzimos tudo. Um bom exemplo é essa reportagem do meiobit: Os Bons Tempos Voltaram: 96% dos netbooks rodam Windows | Meio Bit

De que adianta se o primeiro contato é com um linux qualquer de fundo de garagem?? Temos que lembrar dquela máxima: "a primeira impressão é a que fica!". Claro, toda mudança tem suas dificuldades, eu tive, você vão também, meu irmão vai ter. Por isso estou testando todos os jogos deles no Linux antes de migrar (inclusive isso vai render um monte de posts pro blog), vocês sabem, o windows como um SO é um ótimo video game!!!

Até mais....

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Eu nao estou querendo desmerecer o linux, mas ele ainda nao é pra desktop, semana passada um cliente me ligou e queria que eu colocasse de volta o linux no pc dele, eu tinha pegado pra instalar a placa wireless e instalei o windows xp, office entre outros, o cara ficou indignado, eu falei que tudo bem porém eu disse que não manjava de linux, e que não poderia dar suporte caso ele necessitasse e que cobraria pra formatar novamente, ele disse que tudo bem, sabe quanto tempo ele conseguiu usar o linux, 2 horas, a filha que esta estudando e precisava de fazer os trabalhos da escola não conseguia mecher resultado: ganhei 50 reais, é fato, computador domestico usa windows pela praticidade e necessidade, no mundo corporativo isso vem mudando aos poucos vejo muitos relatos de empresas que vem trocando softwares pagos por open source, caso do office e seus genericos, mas essas empresas certamente oferecem treinamento aos seus funcionarios antes disso, caso contrario imagina o pandemonio que seria usar um software totalmente diferente do rotineiro, o atraso entre outras coisas..
Eu costumo dizer que o mundo da informatica que existe hj, só existe graças ao windows, a medida que o windows foi se desenvolvendo, todo os outros tipos de softwares tambem se desenvolveram, facilitando a popularização do computador e da internet, como diria o grande palestrante Daniel Godri, enquanto os caras da aplle ficavam olhando pro espelho porque eles tinham o melhor produto do mundo, o Bill Gates olhou pela janela, alguma semelhança com o windows?
O linux evoluiu bastante mas nao poderá superar o windows facilmente, sabe prq? Dinheiro
Cifras milionarias são investidas no melhoramento dele, eu fico imaginando qal seria o resultado se a mesma qantia fosse investida no desenvolvimento de um linux tipo o ubuntu...

----------


## Sukkubus

Tu disse muito bem, Magnun e a intenção que quero demonstrar é me pegando de exemplo mesmo (já no gancho do comentário do Fernando): A coisa acostuma de tal maneira que enquanto trabalho (digo para quem usa o computador e não para quem o faz funcionar) quanto mais rápido melhor (tirando, claro, os desesperadores momentos em que tudo trava...)

Mas nada melhor do que desbravar e ir para a luta árdua da "compatibilidade", é isso que precisamos ampliar aqui no Girls.

Fernando, Daniel Godri é um excelente palestrante, fiquei surpresa com a citação!  :Smile:

----------


## Magnun

Cara, concordo com você em partes! Realmente o Linux *ainda* não está pronto para Desktop. O Open Office não se compara ao MS Office por exemplo, mas se ninguém usar e repostar os bugs ou sugerir modificações, ou seja, se ninguém participar ele nunca será.

Quanto ao seu usuário, já vi isso várias vezes também. É até normal. Mas sabe o pior?? A fillha dele no máximo queria acesar o Orkut mas não acho o E-zinho da internet. E isso já é motivo pra desistir. Uma vez instalei o linux todo customizado para parecer o windows e a pessoa usou feliz da vida. Quando eu disse que não era windows ela parou de usar e começou a reclamar... Sabe o que isso me lembra?! esse meu post: Windows 7 ou KDE Dá uma assistida e me diz oque você acha. Pra mim esse vídeo não prova que o Linux é usável, superior e etc. Simplesmente prova que os usuários usam aquilo que eles tão acostumados. Se você pegar um tijolo e pintar o botão iniciar eles vão tentar clicar e depois vão tentar reiniciar pq o mouse não ta funcionando!

Quanto a curso, tem uma iniciativa do governo que é o CDTC. Ele disponibiliza cursos gratúitos de Linux para as pessoas que querem migrar. 

Agora vem a parte pesada. Essa estória de que a informática só é o que é por causa da microsoft e que a apple só sabe se olhar no espelho... Acho bom vc procurar outro palestrante... (não estou querendo ser grosseiro, me desculpe se te ofendi mas) se você se informar um pouco sobre a história dos SOs vocâ vai ver que a MS sempre plagiou tudo da Apple. Se não fosse pela Apple nós nem usaríamos mouses nem interfaces gráficas. Um dia assista o filme Piratas do Vale do Silício, ele explica muito bem tudo isso. A Miscrososft sempre correu atrás da apple pra tentar ter sucesso. Até hoje issso está presente, veja so zune (que não deu certo). Todos sabemos também que o mundo da informática é feita de padrões. Vários orgãos definiam padrçoes de implementações, serviços e protocolos... a microsoft vinha e fazia tudo diferente!! pra que?? como vc disse "pra que o mundo da informática seja o que é hoje"... um completo caos onde nada tem interoperabilidade! Um dos seus principais expoentes nesse contexto é o IE, que na sua versão mais nova (8) só é compatível com 20% do padrão testados no ACID3. Isso é deprimente...

Quanto ao dinheiro de investimento, isso eu concordo! Se o software livre tivesse um apoio bom iria se desenvolver bem mais rápido e satisfatóriamente! Como é o exemplo do SuSe. Um Linux praticamente 'plug n play'. O único ponto ruim dele é que ele está atrelado a Novel e ele acaba fugindo completamente do que estamos acostumados.

Acho que é isso ai....

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Do que adianta inventar os padroes e guardar para si, é isso que a apple estava fazendo, pow 40 dias de espera pra comprar um pc, sem contar que o software deles só funcionava do hardware deles, a microsoft abriu o computador pessoal a quem quisesse fabrica-lo, resultado, baixa nos preços, altas nas vendas, democratização e o escambal a 4, me deculpe mas a falta de interoperabilidade como vc diz é reflexo da grande leva de "padroes" que os desenvolvedores de softwares vem criando, porque isso nao acontecia quando se usava o windows 95 e o acesso discado? è complicado, hj vc cria um software, amanha vc exige que o navegador x ja esteja compativel com ele, quem tem que se adaptar é o produto final e nao o produto inicial.

----------


## Magnun

Cara, uma coisa é arquitetura fechada. Isso eu concordo a apple sempre escravizou as pessoas com isso. Mas eu esta me referindo a padrões de software, que geram a interoperabilidade. 

Quanto ao produto final ter que se adequar eu discordo. Isso vai contra todo o conceito de evolução! Se fosse assim ninguém ia poder desenvolver aplicações web mais 'dispendiosas' simplesmente porque o browser mais utilizado, IE6, não suporta. Você entende o que estou querendo dizer? Se fosse assim ainda estaríamos usando Fita DAT pra tudo!! Simplemente porque os sistemas de armazenamento (produto final) tem que se adaptar ao produto inicial!!! Vamos ter que falar pros inventores do CD, DVD, Blue-Ray, HD-DVD pra eles pararem de desenvolver isso tudo porque todas essas mídias não entram no slot da fita DAT!!!!!!

Simplesmente não faz sentido isso cara....

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

kkkk, ok, nao nos entendemos, vejamos lá, vc serviu o exercito? se sim vc sabe o que é hierarquia, então digamos que o o IE6 está no topo da hierarquia, não sou eu quem diz isso, são os usuarios, eu particularmente uso o firefox pra tarefas rotineiras, pra bancos ainda uso o IE, pois bem o grande general IE6 é quem manda, se vc precisa executar um tarefa tem que executar da forma dele, porém o general IE6 ja está velhinho e precisa se aposentar, isso é uma maravilha pois ele é muito rigido, quase nao susceptivel a mudanças, que maravilha o nosso novo general IE7, mais novo, robusto cheio de saúde, mas é meio lento, tadinho, terá que ser transferido, eis que chega o general IE8 para fazer um teste no QG, bem agil, rapido em suas atividades, porem de tao novo que é, terá que aprender tantas coisas, mas lembre-se ele esta a fazer um teste não adianta exigir que ele se adapte rapidamente, ele se adaptará é claro, mas existe ali alguns milhares de soldados(padroes) e cada um tem uma forma de pensar será mais facil fazer as coisas a moda dele e depois ir adaptando, afinal de contas ele é novo e aprenderá com certeza até o ponto que ele se aposente ou precise ser trocado pelo general IE9.

----------


## acris

Acho que cabe uma palavrinha de profe, uma que leva o linux e o software livre todo semestre pra sala de aula... mesmo que o tema da aula seja sempre redação (sob diversas abordagens e diferentes objetivos, mas sempre redação e ultimamente sempre para alunas/os de letras).
Em primeiro lugar, fico surpresíssima em ler num post tão recente que o linux não está pronto para desktop. Por dois aspectos diferentes: 

1) porque "estar pronto", em software (como aliás em quase tudo na vida) não existe, sempre podemos melhorar, sempre podemos achar um bug e depois podemos resolver e ao resolver achamos uma solução interessante que ninguém pensou antes ou um usuário lembra de algo que falta e bah! tá lá (especialmente se for software livre) uff! Então me espanta alguém esperar um linux "pronto" para desktop... espero mesmo que nunca esteja.

2) Porque eu só uso linux no Desktop. Em casa e no trabalho. E, aliás, acho dificílimo usar o Vista. Já o Linux minha filha usa desde os 7 (tem 9 agora). Começou com gnome, por conta do Edubuntu. Agora usa KDE porque ficou encantada com os efeitos que viu no meu desktop e pediu pra mudar. Ela não tem aparentemente perfil de hacker: ela gosta de chat, de jogos, de fazer suas pesquisas pra escola na internet e de visitar sites como o da turma da mônica. Ela usa windows na escola e nunca achou aqui (linux) mais difícil que lá (windows), ou o contrário.

Isso pode ser explicado de uma forma bem simples: embora eu deteste usar windows, não passo essa ideia pra ela. A ideia é outra: computador não é mistério, sistema operacional não é mistério, você pode. Coisa que se costuma dizer pra meninos muito mais do que pra meninas.

Mas existem limitações? Claro que sim! Não dá pra negar que usar Linux é deixar de comprar um sistema operacional e mais, que é dizer que, se você não pode comprar, nã precisa piratear pra usar computador. Ou seja, é dizer que você tem escolha e ela não depende só do seu bolso. É contrapor-se a grandes empresas. É tornar-se uma pedra no sapato. O que quero dizer com isso? Quero lembrar que se a placa de som que eu comprei (e isso é verdade) não funciona no Linux (comprei pro projeto, uma placa caríssima, alguém quer comprar?), isso não é porque o Linux é ruim, mas porque a empresa que fez a placa também acha mais importante manter as relações comerciais com a Apple e a Microsoft e vai continuar distribuindo os CDs para Mac e Windows sem divulgar nenhum driver que porventura alguém consiga criar para fazer a dita cuja funcionar no Linux.

Mesma coisa acontece com algumas impressoras, câmeras de vídeo e outros apetrechos mais usados que placas de som externas. Negar que essa dificuldade tenha um cunho político/social/econômico é fugir do verdadeiro problema.

Eu só levo o Linux para a sala de aula porque acredito que a universidade é muito mais do que passar conhecimento como quem passa receita de bolo: trata-se de um exercício de cidadania.

----------


## Magnun

@Acris, 
mandou muito bem!! Sempre gosto de ler as coisas que você escreve!

@fernando,
Cara, então me explica porque o comandante Firefox e Opera são W3C complient e satisfazem quase 100% dos padrões ACID3 e ACID4??? E isso não é só o mais recente não, desde os antigos esses 2 browsers tem mais compatibilidade com os padrões do que o todos os IEs (inclusive os IEs mais novos). 
Eu, sinceramente, acho que você tem que dar uma pesquisada antes de falar essas coisas. Nota-se que vc não entende muito de projetos, padrões e desenvolvimento. Vamos pegar o IE como exemplo. O que é desenvolvido no IE6 é reutilizado no IE7 após correções, o que quebra totalmente a sua comparação. Dizer que o IE7 ou o IE8 não são compatíveis com padrões porque eles são novos é dizer que a equipe de desenvolvimento do IE não fez nada de 2006 (lançamento do IE7) pra cá! Podemos então demitir toda a equipe...
IE8 mais leve?!?! Pelo visto você não testou ele né?? Cara, sério, não fale sobre coisas que você não entende ou testou ok? Vamos acabar com essa discussão por aqui antes que isso tome um rumo errado, ok?!

Até mais...

----------


## Magnun

Ah, sukkubus, desculpa tumultuar seu tópico ok?!

----------


## irado

essa frase " O Linux ainda não está pronto para o deskitópi" PRA MIM é a maior inverdade que se dissemina até mesmo entre aqueles que conheçam o Linux. O comentário que faço é unica e tão somente baseado em MINHA experiencia pessoal (YMMV):

uso o Linux CentOS, hoje em dia, no meu deskitópi, tanto no trampo quanto em casa. Ah claro, não é vantagem, afinal eu conheço um bocadinho disso.. intão tá.

Minha mulher não distingue entre a maçaneta da porta e um stick usb. Não sabe - nem faz questão - de saber como o cabo traz informação simultânea de internet, telefone e televisão.

Ela apenas senta-se e USA. Escreve/responde seus zémail (sylpheed), lê artigos (firefox e Kpdf - se local), escreve cartas com o OpenOffice.

A grande falta - pela minha percepção - é de VONTADE dos administradores de rede em realmente MUDAR. Mas mudança implicando em algo planejado e bemfeito.

Ninguém passa do triciclo para a bicicleta sem um periodo razoável de treinamento - ou alguém conhece algum campeão de ciclismo que tenha já "nascido" montado naquelas bike de titânio e fibra de carbono?

Então, IMHO, o que temos (e tenho até visto) é algum imbec.. err.. energume.. hmm.. pseudo-Administrador de TI que simplesmente manda instalar 3 ou 4 maquinas com Linux para sua secretina, mais uns dois idiotas disponiveis, PORQUE A DIRETORIA PEDIU um estudo a respeito. E deixa as criaturas lá, frente a frente com aquele treco diferente.

"Não deu certo, há duas semanas que nossos funcionarios de teste estão tentando e não conseguiram... "

Cadê o suporte apropriado, o treinamento, a adequação, a avaliação e PLANEJAMENTO, a criação dos "agentes multiplicadores"? 

Existem o Metro de São Paulo - que tem TUDO baseado em Linux. E existem aquelas empresas que são 'cases' no site da MS, onde um imbecil travestido de Diretor de TI diz que removeu todos os Linux de sua empresa porque constatou que o "Custo de propriedade" é muito, muito, infinitamente menor com os produtos MS.

Resta perguntar: de onde vem os gerentes/admin que eu conheço por ai? como se criam peças como essas, que não tem a menor noção do que fazem no cargo que ocupam?

no mais, o artigo de sukkubus é bem interessante. Conheço algumas mulheres na lista FUG-BR (não sei quantas são) e o que vejo que HOJE EM DIA, quando elas perguntam/respondem são tratadas como quaisquer outros membros da lista. Sem celeumas, sem protecionismo. É progresso.

----------


## Magnun

Falou bonito Irado!!! 

Só entenda, quando eu digo "pronto para o desktop" é algo que o usuário consegue usar sem sentir SEMPRE. Eu também uso linux e não tenho problema nenhum, minha noiva usa, meu irmão de 10 anos vai usar. Mas por exemplo, instalar um jogo no Linux, é quase impossível não usar uma linha de comando. E isso o torna desinteressante pra muitos. Concordo que para pessoas que só quer acessar e-mails e etc ele está pronto, mas se a pessoa for atrás de algo mais já é complicado.

Espero que tenha me entendido! Até mais...

----------


## irado

ah.. 
acho que é um problema bem pessoal: eu NUNCA gostei de jogos no PC (sob qualquer SO). Só comecei a me interessar por jgos mesmo quando meu filhinho comprou seu primeiro XBox. Hj, com o XBox-360.. bem.. aí é que não consigo mesmo entender COMO alguém pode jogar em um PC, não tem paralelo com um console, seja em resolução, jogabilidade, equipamento (joystick infra-red ou bluetooth), acessórios.

E também, como disse meu filho (razão para que ele comprasse o primeiro console):

"poww, cada vez que sai um joguinho eu tenho que comprar outra placa de video, aíi tenho que por outro processador, depois mais ram, depois a fonte. Quando percebo, troquei tudo NOVAMENTE"

Isso, naturalmente, acaba "contaminando" minha opinião a respeito do mundo.

mas voltando ao foco desta digressão toda: NAS EMPRESAS o Linux está prontíssimo para o deskitópi. O que não se entende são as bestas que administram o TI não sairem do comodismo.

----------


## leleobhz

Já ví tantas vezes esta discussão...

O que tenho pra dizer é, o Linux dá possibilidade das pessoas fazerem o que ela quiser, mas é um sistema criado do 0 e praticamente desenvolvido por voluntários (Até mesmo as empresas que fazem negócio com Linux estão a mercê da GPL), o que faz com que a linha do tempo seja um pouco diferente.

Alguém comentou sobre Games no Linux. Experimente rodar algo sobre cygwin no windows. Complicado? Sim (As vezes). O que todo mundo quer é rodar games do Windows no Linux, e se parar pra pensar que são plataformas COMPLETAMENTE diferentes, o Wine faz até milagres em implementar a API do Windows (O que mostra pra mim que o Linux tem melhor suporte a diferentes APIs que o janelas) e conseguir rodar boa parte dos jogos de maneira decente (Mesmo pra isso, solução tão paga quanto o Windows existe, que é o CEDEGA, mas ninguém quer pagar, e comparam coisas que não tem muita ligação - Tudo com $ fica mais facil).

Agora, existem iniciativas como o Ubuntu Games que você instala jogos nativos (E alguns até emulados) somente com um comando de aptitude e uma linha de repositório.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Amigão, eu digo o que disse baseado em estatisticas, na minha faculdade tem dois laboratorios de informática, um deles tem 80 computadores que etão sendo montados, todos com windows xp originais, office original entre outros, a rede é uma bagunça, quando eu disse a responsavel (isso mesmo era uma mulher) sobre colocar programas open source como o linux, a reação dela foi a mesma que a sukubus comentou no seu post " mas o linux é em modo texto", entre outra desculpas, como a facilidade pra dar assistencia, se tivesse lido tudo que escrevi nao teria elevado seus animos caro colega, eu não estou aqui pra defender um ou outro, só vim demonstrar o que realmente vejo acontecer, eu leio muito e mesmo não entendendo de programação ou outro escambal, eu sei distinguir as coisas, quanto ao firefox, um browser que precisa de espaço no mercado é claro que os seus idealizadores iriam colocar nele o que falta ao IE "vamos pegar as criticas dos usuarios do IE e vamos fazer um browser totalmente compativel" ma eu nao vejo um SO que a mozzila tenha feito que tenha ganhado o mundo, tambem nao vejo um pacote pra escritório igual ou equivalente ao Office que tenha ganhado o mundo, tambem não vejo a infinidade de softwares que a microsoft produz tendo um equivalente mozzila, já pensou se todos os produtos microsoft fossem totalmene compativeis com tudo, a mozzila nem existiria, assim como o linux tambem nao existiria.
Uma pequena leva de usuarios desktop usando linux já é um grande passo, um que fala pra outro que comenta pra outro, que contou pra ciclano e etc...
assim o linux vai ganhando espaço, porém o proprio linux se limita, ex: quando alguem compra um pc, geralmente vai pelo preço, o adivinhe o que vem no pc , eu dou uma balinha se responder...rsrsrs
Isso garotooooo "Linux", Mas ele só está lá prq é de graça, e mesmo assim adivinha o que acontece, fdisk no bicho. Mas qual linux? ,. Poxa, cada empresa que vende pc , pega um linux customiza ele , AHHHHHHHH assim não da, alguem ai poderia colocar uma lista de todos os linux que existe?
Já que estamos falando de compatibilidade, como é possivel compatibilidade com essa bagunça?
Os programadores estão dando um tiro no pé, cade a padronização? De que forma um software vai se popularizar se existe n tipos diferentes?
As vezes eu ouço algum cliente falando sobre fazer um curso de informática, mas o que ele vai aprender lá? Windows XP, Office, IE e incrivel já vi propaganda de uma escola aqui em um panfleto em que continha o Firefox.
Más sabe quando essa mesma escola vai ensinar o linux, acho que vai demorar hein, e esse é o padrao da maioria das escolinhas de informatica do Brasil, e por incrivel que parece é por elas que as pessoas aprendem a usar o computador, sabem por que? $$$$$ dinheiro, todo mundo vai pro lado do mais barato, alguem ai ja imaginou se um pacote original completo com windows e office custasse 50 reais? é o que a maioria cobra pra formatar um máquina.
E quanto custaria pra instalar o linux no pc do cliente, instalar a webcam, a impressora, um editor de texto, um de planilha, um de slide, um de fotos, o joystick do mlke, adaptar todos os jogos, deixar o browser pronto pro cara usar bancos, um descompactador, um messenger, um queimador de cd, um editor de video, um player..... tem gente que usa 400 software diferentes. Já pensou ter que adaptar tudo que o cara usa?
"Ainda", eu disse ainda não é viavel.

----------


## Magnun

@Irado,
Cara, essa opinião de console e PC é bem complicada!! Eu particularmente gosto dos dois, mas tem jogos que simplesmente não consigo jogar no console... RPG, estratégia, FPS... mas tem jogos que adoro jogar no console: corrida, aventura... É meio complicado  :Big Grin:  

mas pra empresas concordo que ele está pronto. Inclusive aqui em Brasília tem muitas orgãos que adotam ele, o SERPRO é o maior case disso!

@leleobhz
Realmente essa discussão é recorrente. Só não concordo que "estamos a merce da GPL". Eu gosto da GPL e filosofia GNU. Mas não existe só ela. Existem dezenas de licenças, em meus projetos sempre tento usar a GPL ou a LGPL. 

O Wine realmente faz milagre, né?! Esses caras são incríveis! Além do CEDEGA tem também o CrossOver que é muito bom e também pago. Mas eu to satisfeito com o meu Wine! Quanto ao ubuntu games é possível instalar jogos sem mesmo usar o aptitude ou qualquer linha de comando. Mas infelizmente os games nativos não tem grande apelação e os emulados são poucos os que usam. Eu sou da velha guarda e até hoje jogo Golden Axe  :Big Grin:  e jogos do DOS (Warcraft 2, settlers 2...) 

Até mais galera...

----------


## allisonvoll

Não é o linux que não está pronto, são as pessoas, na verdade elas nunca estarão prontas.

Mudanças nunca são bem vindas, é como uma multidão de países de 3º mundo que se espelham em uma nação tradicionalmente conhecida como "potência" porém com uma econômia frágil e qualidade de vida despresível, criando dependência e monopólio, isso leva o mundo inteiro para o abismo da desgraça.

Enquanto existem países com econômica estável, com governos orientados ao povo e não à empresas que criam dependências fictícias e escravizam a população e seus consumidores, qualidade de vida e educação superior a essas 'potências' artifíciais. Porque artifícial? Porque o mundo fez você acreditar que ela é uma potência, o que as mantém no topo é a incrível quantidade de capital de países de 3º mundo, que exportam produtos primários por um valor miserável, ao invés de industrializar preferem sacrificar a vida de vários trabalhadores para dar toda a riqueza a essas 'potências', justamente por causa disso hoje o mundo sofre econômicamente.

Porque a 'gigante do softwares' quebra a compatibilidade a cada release, cade o respeito a seus consumidores? Hoje o objetivo dessa corporação é subjugar o mundo a favor deles, se não existissem algumas alternativas tudo estaria nas mãos de uma unica empresa, desde o setor doméstico, comercial industrial e tecnológico, isso é bom? conheço vários 'escravos' que defendem com unhas e dentes ferramentas de desenvolvimento e filosofia da 'gigante' fazem questão de dar grande parte de seu esforço para ele e não estão prejudicando a si próprios, o capital que deveria ficar em seu município, estado ou país, está sendo concentrado em apenas um lugar.

Isso lembra muito bem da tradicional frase de quem eu não quero citar o nome "Precisamos fazer eles acreditarem que precisem de nós", é isso que essas empresas fazem, se você hoje usar um sistema e sentir falta de um recurso que não existe, você pede para que alguem o faça ou então deixa passar, agora se você usa outro sistema e sente falta de um recurso que havia em seu concorrente, simplesmente reclama e deixa de usar.

A única coisa que falta hoje, se o que querem é a dominância do linux nos desktops é que as pessoas usem, afinal o barco é feito de acordo com o oceano, então o oposto ou seja o general é a WEB e não o navegador.

O General é o consumidor que se recusa a adquirir uma placa de som sem suporte a linux, O governante que se recusa a receber propina para fornecer subsídios que favoreçam o monopólio, é o povo que percebe e se recusa a ser escravo e sacrificar sua vida e de seus conhecidos em favor a poucos.

Sob estas circunstâncias, se você não faz nada se torna cúmplice dessa medíocre situação da qual se destina o mundo.

Apartir do instânte em que as pessoas tiverem consciência, haverão drivers para linux, haverão jogos para linux, e não haverão limites, pois isso é a informática e o oposto do que as 'grandes empresas' pregam.

Software livre é mais do que um punhado de bits e uma enorme paixão, é uma filosofia de vida, é cidadânia, é o ato de compartilhar, é fazer o bem e trabalhar em prol da humanidade (lembra do juramento da graduação?), é ter consciência e acima de tudo, ser humano.

"O que você faz para mudar o mundo?"

"Faço software, software livre e você, o que faz?"

----------


## leleobhz

> Amigão, eu digo o que disse baseado em estatisticas, na minha faculdade tem dois laboratorios de informática, um deles tem 80 computadores que etão sendo montados, todos com windows xp originais, office original entre outros, a rede é uma bagunça, quando eu disse a responsavel (isso mesmo era uma mulher) sobre colocar programas open source como o linux, a reação dela foi a mesma que a sukubus comentou no seu post " mas o linux é em modo texto", entre outra desculpas, como a facilidade pra dar assistencia, se tivesse lido tudo que escrevi nao teria elevado seus animos caro colega, eu não estou aqui pra defender um ou outro, só vim demonstrar o que realmente vejo acontecer, eu leio muito e mesmo não entendendo de programação ou outro escambal, eu sei distinguir as coisas, quanto ao firefox, um browser que precisa de espaço no mercado é claro que os seus idealizadores iriam colocar nele o que falta ao IE "vamos pegar as criticas dos usuarios do IE e vamos fazer um browser totalmente compativel" ma eu nao vejo um SO que a mozzila tenha feito que tenha ganhado o mundo, tambem nao vejo um pacote pra escritório igual ou equivalente ao Office que tenha ganhado o mundo, tambem não vejo a infinidade de softwares que a microsoft produz tendo um equivalente mozzila, já pensou se todos os produtos microsoft fossem totalmene compativeis com tudo, a mozzila nem existiria, assim como o linux tambem nao existiria.
> Uma pequena leva de usuarios desktop usando linux já é um grande passo, um que fala pra outro que comenta pra outro, que contou pra ciclano e etc...
> assim o linux vai ganhando espaço, porém o proprio linux se limita, ex: quando alguem compra um pc, geralmente vai pelo preço, o adivinhe o que vem no pc , eu dou uma balinha se responder...rsrsrs
> Isso garotooooo "Linux", Mas ele só está lá prq é de graça, e mesmo assim adivinha o que acontece, fdisk no bicho. Mas qual linux? ,. Poxa, cada empresa que vende pc , pega um linux customiza ele , AHHHHHHHH assim não da, alguem ai poderia colocar uma lista de todos os linux que existe?
> Já que estamos falando de compatibilidade, como é possivel compatibilidade com essa bagunça?
> Os programadores estão dando um tiro no pé, cade a padronização? De que forma um software vai se popularizar se existe n tipos diferentes?
> As vezes eu ouço algum cliente falando sobre fazer um curso de informática, mas o que ele vai aprender lá? Windows XP, Office, IE e incrivel já vi propaganda de uma escola aqui em um panfleto em que continha o Firefox.
> Más sabe quando essa mesma escola vai ensinar o linux, acho que vai demorar hein, e esse é o padrao da maioria das escolinhas de informatica do Brasil, e por incrivel que parece é por elas que as pessoas aprendem a usar o computador, sabem por que? $$$$$ dinheiro, todo mundo vai pro lado do mais barato, alguem ai ja imaginou se um pacote original completo com windows e office custasse 50 reais? é o que a maioria cobra pra formatar um máquina.
> E quanto custaria pra instalar o linux no pc do cliente, instalar a webcam, a impressora, um editor de texto, um de planilha, um de slide, um de fotos, o joystick do mlke, adaptar todos os jogos, deixar o browser pronto pro cara usar bancos, um descompactador, um messenger, um queimador de cd, um editor de video, um player..... tem gente que usa 400 software diferentes. Já pensou ter que adaptar tudo que o cara usa?
> "Ainda", eu disse ainda não é viavel.


Sim, não quis ofender, mas sim estabelecer uma relação entre o que se é pago pra fazer e o que se faz voluntariamente. Maior parte dos devels que trabalham com SL não tem 8, 12hrs pra ficar por conta disso, mas TODOS os softwares proprietários os caras tem esse tempo e tem obrigação de entregar algo (Afinal, são pagos pra isso). E mesmo no voluntáriado existem algumas coisas de primeira linha acontecendo (Ninguém ficou com dó do Linux, mas sim porque o sistema é bom - E mesmo sistemas melhores, como os BSDs não tem tanta aparição assim, sendo que ja vi usuários Linux se referindo a BSD como "Tela preta". Ironico? Não, conhecimento mesmo.). O que a administradora da sua facul disse remete a alguém que está em outro planeta (Sorry, mas não resisti  :Rofl: ).

----------


## Magnun

@fernando
eu ia comentar... mas definitivamente com vc nem tem conversa. Cada post seu vc se contradiz mais e mostra que vc realmente não tem noção nenhuma de como tudo isso funciona. Além do mais.........

deixa pra lá, eu disse que não ia comentar! E como moderador tenha que evitar flames por aqui  :Big Grin:  E esse seu último post não foi muuuuito educado. Então como eu disse, vamos deixar essa discussão pra aqui, ok?!

Até mais...

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> O que a administradora da sua facul disse remete a alguém que está em outro planeta (Sorry, mas não resisti ).


Eu acho a mesma coisa. rsrsrs

----------


## leleobhz

> Não é o linux que não está pronto, são as pessoas, na verdade elas nunca estarão prontas.


Matou a pau, mas acho que é mais um problema de cultura de massa do que inércia. De toda forma, são poucos que conseguem se movimentar pra mudar alguma coisa no mundo.




> Mudanças nunca são bem vindas, é como uma multidão de países de 3º mundo que se espelham em uma nação tradicionalmente conhecida como "potência" porém com uma econômia frágil e qualidade de vida despresível, criando dependência e monopólio, isso leva o mundo inteiro para o abismo da desgraça.
> 
> Enquanto existem países com econômica estável, com governos orientados ao povo e não à empresas que criam dependências fictícias e escravizam a população e seus consumidores, qualidade de vida e educação superior a essas 'potências' artifíciais. Porque artifícial? Porque o mundo fez você acreditar que ela é uma potência, o que as mantém no topo é a incrível quantidade de capital de países de 3º mundo, que exportam produtos primários por um valor miserável, ao invés de industrializar preferem sacrificar a vida de vários trabalhadores para dar toda a riqueza a essas 'potências', justamente por causa disso hoje o mundo sofre econômicamente.
> 
> Porque a 'gigante do softwares' quebra a compatibilidade a cada release, cade o respeito a seus consumidores? Hoje o objetivo dessa corporação é subjugar o mundo a favor deles, se não existissem algumas alternativas tudo estaria nas mãos de uma unica empresa, desde o setor doméstico, comercial industrial e tecnológico, isso é bom? conheço vários 'escravos' que defendem com unhas e dentes ferramentas de desenvolvimento e filosofia da 'gigante' fazem questão de dar grande parte de seu esforço para ele e não estão prejudicando a si próprios, o capital que deveria ficar em seu município, estado ou país, está sendo concentrado em apenas um lugar.
> 
> Isso lembra muito bem da tradicional frase de quem eu não quero citar o nome "Precisamos fazer eles acreditarem que precisem de nós", é isso que essas empresas fazem, se você hoje usar um sistema e sentir falta de um recurso que não existe, você pede para que alguem o faça ou então deixa passar, agora se você usa outro sistema e sente falta de um recurso que havia em seu concorrente, simplesmente reclama e deixa de usar.
> 
> A única coisa que falta hoje, se o que querem é a dominância do linux nos desktops é que as pessoas usem, afinal o barco é feito de acordo com o oceano, então o oposto ou seja o general é a WEB e não o navegador.
> ...


 Matou a pau² Sem complementos, assino em baixo e  :Dito:

----------


## Magnun

> Não é o linux que não está pronto, são as pessoas, na verdade elas nunca estarão prontas.
> 
> Mudanças nunca são bem vindas, é como uma multidão de países de 3º mundo que se espelham em uma nação tradicionalmente conhecida como "potência" porém com uma econômia frágil e qualidade de vida despresível, criando dependência e monopólio, isso leva o mundo inteiro para o abismo da desgraça.


Como sempre allison, mandou muito bem!! Isso é uma ótima comparação com o que vivemos hoje na economia e na informática! 




> Software livre é mais do que um punhado de bits e uma enorme paixão, é uma filosofia de vida, é cidadânia, é o ato de compartilhar, é fazer o bem e trabalhar em prol da humanidade (lembra do juramento da graduação?), é ter consciência e acima de tudo, ser humano.
> 
> "O que você faz para mudar o mundo?"
> 
> "Faço software, software livre e você, o que faz?"


Eu tenho todo prazer e orgulho de dizer que dedico parte da minha semana (se não parte de todos os dias das minhas semanas) desenvolvendo em prol do software livre. Isso é uma filosofia, e uma pessoa que usa Linux só nos seus servidores nunca vai entender. No dia que eu começar a dar aula eu vou passar um trabalho de colaboração em um projeto open source, certas coisas agente só entende na pele.





> Sim, não quis ofender, mas sim estabelecer uma relação entre o que se é pago pra fazer e o que se faz voluntariamente. Maior parte dos devels que trabalham com SL não tem 8, 12hrs pra ficar por conta disso, mas TODOS os softwares proprietários os caras tem esse tempo e tem obrigação de entregar algo (Afinal, são pagos pra isso). E mesmo no voluntáriado existem algumas coisas de primeira linha acontecendo (Ninguém ficou com dó do Linux, mas sim porque o sistema é bom - E mesmo sistemas melhores, como os BSDs não tem tanta aparição assim, sendo que ja vi usuários Linux se referindo a BSD como "Tela preta". Ironico? Não, conhecimento mesmo.). O que a administradora da sua facul disse remete a alguém que está em outro planeta (Sorry, mas não resisti ).


Isso é algo incrível que a comunidade consegue! mesmo sendo todos voluntários, quando é detectado um erro de segurança, geralmente na mesma semana ele é resolvido! Bem diferente da Mico$oft que chega a demorar 7 anos pra fazer um patch no SMB.

Mas galera, não vamos exaltar os ânimos ok??? Vamos nos focar em uma discurssão amigável!

Até mais...

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Apartir do instânte em que as pessoas tiverem consciência,


 Xii, vai demorar ou nunca vai acontecer...

----------


## Magnun

> Xii, vai demorar ou nunca vai acontecer...


É essa atitude de brasileiro acomodado/pessimista que torna a mudança tão difícil. É aquela velha estória "sempre foi assim, porque vai mudar agora?". Temos é que arregaçar as mangas e *fazer* a mudança!

----------


## acris

Esse assunto sempre rende... e eu fechei sem querer a janela em que escrevia uma resposta enquanto voces escreveram muitas outras  :Big Grin: 
Gostaria de compartilhar alguns comentários de pessoas que, nas aulas que estou dando este semestre, entraram em contato com o mundo do software livre (e não só com o software, mas com o mundo colaborativo, a cultura livre!) pela primeira vez:
"Até o conhecimento virou propriedade privada e nós aceitamos numa boa."
"Todos esses conceitos estão sendo “mágicos” para mim. Estou cada vez mais rompendo barreiras e preconceitos, o que é ótimo!"
"Tal ato traduz perfeitamente o objetivo principal dos softwares livres: o compartilhamento. Quero deixar expresso a minha satisfação após saber que existe esse outro lado do mundo, bem mais sensato e inteligente."
"Muito bom saber que ainda existem pessoas que compartilham conhecimentos, que se solidarizam, e que isso não é crime!"
"Também, com as quatro licenças quem resiste à tentação de adquirir tanta liberdade? E se mesmo assim alguém não se convencer, basta observar os objetivos: compartilhamento, amizade, solidariedade, mundo melhor. Não é realmente tentador viver essa nova era?"
Isso tudo após um mês de aulas e alguns vídeos, incluindo uma palestra que o Rubens Queiroz do Dicas-L Gentilmente fez pra nós (aqui). As pessoas estão sim ganhando consciência. O papel de quem conhece é contribuir pra isso.

----------


## leleobhz

> É essa atitude de brasileiro acomodado/pessimista que torna a mudança tão difícil. É aquela velha estória "sempre foi assim, porque vai mudar agora?". Temos é que arregaçar as mangas e *fazer* a mudança!


Cai no que o allisonvoll disse. Maioria das pessoas são incapazes de promover uma mudança na própria vida e no próprio PC, quem dirá no mundo.

----------


## leleobhz

> Esse assunto sempre rende... e eu fechei sem querer a janela em que escrevia uma resposta enquanto voces escreveram muitas outras 
> Gostaria de compartilhar alguns comentários de pessoas que, nas aulas que estou dando este semestre, entraram em contato com o mundo do software livre (e não só com o software, mas com o mundo colaborativo, a cultura livre!) pela primeira vez:
> "Até o conhecimento virou propriedade privada e nós aceitamos numa boa."
> "Todos esses conceitos estão sendo mágicos para mim. Estou cada vez mais rompendo barreiras e preconceitos, o que é ótimo!"
> "Tal ato traduz perfeitamente o objetivo principal dos softwares livres: o compartilhamento. Quero deixar expresso a minha satisfação após saber que existe esse outro lado do mundo, bem mais sensato e inteligente."
> "Muito bom saber que ainda existem pessoas que compartilham conhecimentos, que se solidarizam, e que isso não é crime!"
> "Também, com as quatro licenças quem resiste à tentação de adquirir tanta liberdade? E se mesmo assim alguém não se convencer, basta observar os objetivos: compartilhamento, amizade, solidariedade, mundo melhor. Não é realmente tentador viver essa nova era?"
> Isso tudo após um mês de aulas e alguns vídeos, incluindo uma palestra que o Rubens Queiroz do Dicas-L Gentilmente fez pra nós (aqui). As pessoas estão sim ganhando consciência. O papel de quem conhece é contribuir pra isso.


Você ignorou um detalhe: Você está em uma universidade pública conceituadissima e disputadissima. E facil realmente as pessoas abrirem a mente ai. Mas não pra maior parte do mundo que colocar putaria no orkut é o máximo.

----------


## Magnun

@acris
Poxa acris, que legal esses depoimentos! Um dia quero conseguir fazer a diferença assim como você! 

@leleobhz
Exatamente cara, mas parece que as pessoas lêem e não compreendem... Por isso é bom frisar  :Smile: 

Quanto à ou orkut só tenho a dizer: Hhuahuahauhauhau.... Mandou bem!!

----------


## Sukkubus

É, o assunto rende!

Acho que pelo nível das respostas podemos perceber que é comodismo que mais impacta na decisão de troca de sistema operacional... Mas depois volto para citar algumas partes e esclarecer outras.

Irado, suas respostas são sempre interessantes, há muito tempo!

Em tempo: Magnun, fique à vontade, preciso dizer o que eu penso? hahahaha.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> É essa atitude de brasileiro acomodado/pessimista que torna a mudança tão difícil. É aquela velha estória "sempre foi assim, porque vai mudar agora?". Temos é que arregaçar as mangas e *fazer* a mudança!


Não é não meu amigo, senão eu não estaria neste forum...
Não sei de que forma vc ganha a vida, mas eu dependo dos meus clientes e eles todos dependem do windows, eu não posso mudar a forma deles pensar de uma hora pra outra, um grande feito já tirar o vicio deles usarem o IE, quase todos ja usam o firefox, inclusive meus amigos e o pessoal aqui de casa, acredite, se fosse excluir o windows da minha vida e só usar o linux eu passaria fome.
eu vou remando de acordo com a maré...
E nem sempre foi assim, Bill Gates é uma prova disso, se ele fez (mudou o mundo) mais alguem tambem conseguirá, mas nao serei eu, eu não estudo informatica, não tive essa opção onde moro, estudo meio ambiente e ele precisa mais de mim do que os softwares livres, alias de mim não de todos nós, é só parar pra olhar, por isso que disse que vai demorar ou talvez nunca aconteça.
Mas sua critica é bem recebida, o firefox foi feito por criticas, assim como o windows tambem foi, o linux tambem, Uma dica aos desenvolvedores, peguem as pedras que lhes atirarem e guardem todas, no final construam um castelo com elas.

----------


## leleobhz

> É, o assunto rende!
> 
> Acho que pelo nível das respostas podemos perceber que é comodismo que mais impacta na decisão de troca de sistema operacional... Mas depois volto para citar algumas partes e esclarecer outras.
> 
> Irado, suas respostas são sempre interessantes, há muito tempo!
> 
> Em tempo: Magnun, fique à vontade, preciso dizer o que eu penso? hahahaha.


Sim, o comodismo e um problema, mas tem algo pior, e que as vezes nem a comunidade academica está imune: Medo.  :Goodnight:

----------


## leleobhz

> ... Uma dica aos desenvolvedores, peguem as pedras que lhes atirarem e guardem todas, no final construam um castelo com elas.


Muito profético. A gente prefere o BTS  :Call:  (Pedras constroem bons castelos, mas não bons softwares nem boas pessoas).

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Muito profético. A gente prefere o BTS  (Pedras constroem bons castelos, mas não bons softwares nem boas pessoas).


MEUS DEUS, um cara que não tira as linhas de comando da cabeça provavelmente não sabe qual a procedendcia da agua que bebe, ou dos vegetais que come, ou da carne, ou de que forma o arroz que compra é tratado, acredite isso é muito, mas MUITO mais importante do que as pessoas usarem linux, um computador vc formata, ja o seu corpo não tem como, estragou ja era.

----------


## lemke

Olá Sukkubus e geral, 


Em relação a utilização do SO, testei o linux pela 1 vez em 2005 e gostei...fiz teste com FreeBSD, por mera curiosidade e não vi nada que me prendesse...

Em muitos anos de internet, sempre fui usuária do Windows e não tenho MUITO do que reclamar!

Sempre gostei de mexer com DB e todas as experiências possíveis sempre foram feitas com win.

Agora, eu acho que muita gente que fala mal do linux, nunca sequer teve um contato com ele, por mínimo que seja ou como já foi citado ai, há um medo e uma resistência enorme em utilizar um SO que a pessoa desconhece. É aquilo, só podemos falar do que sabemos ou conhecemos, porque fica difícil tocar o pau em uma coisa que não se tem idéia de como é o funcionamento.

A questão é incentivar as pessoas a conhecer o que é e quais são as particularidades e vantagens do linux como um todo.

Sds,  :Dancing:

----------


## leleobhz

> MEUS DEUS, um cara que não tira as linhas de comando da cabeça provavelmente não sabe qual a procedendcia da agua que bebe, ou dos vegetais que come, ou da carne, ou de que forma o arroz que compra é tratado, acredite isso é muito, mas MUITO mais importante do que as pessoas usarem linux, um computador vc formata, ja o seu corpo não tem como, estragou ja era.


Provavelmente não mesmo, porque minha casa não tem cozinha e eu rango de bandejão na UFMG todo dia :]

Saindo da ironia, eu quero dizer que acusações e burburinhos feitos por imprensa ou usuários revoltados não vão contribuir pra um software decente. Ter tato faz parte do desenvolvimento, claro, senao o Firefox e o Ubuntu não seriam o que são. Mas feedback é importante, e mais ainda que somente tato quando se trata de projetos em andamento.

Usabilidade do Linux é algo complicado de analisar, e sempre vai ter uma visão diferente sobre isso. Mas eu não trabalho a pedradas ( :Vroam: ) e também acho que o Linux e muito mais facil pra muita coisa (Poxa, usar um software que ja vem no sistema pra instalar mais milhares com 1 clique? - Ninguém vê)




> Olá Sukkubus e geral, 
> 
> 
> Em relação a utilização do SO, testei o linux pela 1 vez em 2005 e gostei...fiz teste com FreeBSD, por mera curiosidade e não vi nada que me prendesse...
> 
> Em muitos anos de internet, sempre fui usuária do Windows e não tenho MUITO do que reclamar!
> 
> Sempre gostei de mexer com DB e todas as experiências possíveis sempre foram feitas com win.
> 
> ...


Os BSD são praticamente perfeitos a nível de qualidade de programa (E não mensurei usabilidade). E o que voce falou está certo, mas o *MEDO*, a *CULTURA DE MASSA* e a *INERCIA* (Em ordem, IMHO), é que não deixam as pessoas saírem do lugar. E ai, como vc resolve :Joyman: ?

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Provavelmente não mesmo, porque minha casa não tem cozinha e eu rango de bandejão na UFMG todo dia :]


KKKK, passei por isso por dois anos enquanto estudava um curso técnico de agropecuaria, exatamente onde faço faculdade hj, era horrivel, mas a nossa filosofia dos produtos organicos segue a mesma regra dos softwares livres, alguem ai ja ouviu falar dos produtos tansgenicos?




> Usabilidade do Linux é algo complicado de analisar, e sempre vai ter uma visão diferente sobre isso. Mas eu não trabalho a pedradas e também acho que o Linux e muito mais facil pra muita coisa (Poxa, usar um software que ja vem no sistema pra instalar mais milhares com 1 clique? - Ninguém vê) ?


em todas as minhas explanaçoes eu repeti que nao tava querendo desmerecer nem um e nem outro, mas que a população tem muita coisa ja pra se preocupar, trabalho secular, saude, familia e que de fato sempre, SEMPRE , vao optar pelo mais facil e que ja faz parte da rotina deles, reaprender a usar o computador está fora dos planos da grande massa. e disse tambem que essa mudança é lenta e que talvez nao aconteça, não disse que é impossivel.

----------


## lemke

"Os BSD são praticamente perfeitos a nível de qualidade de programa (E não mensurei usabilidade). E o que voce falou está certo, mas o *MEDO*, a *CULTURA DE MASSA* e a *INERCIA* (Em ordem, IMHO), é que não deixam as pessoas saírem do lugar. E ai, como vc resolve?"

Essa questão precisa ser muito bem trabalhada; não há como impor a um usuário bitolado e limitado que ele migre para um novo SO, pois a pessoa tem que, primeiramente, despertar para a tal "expansão de conhecimentos".

Ainda há muito aquele tipo de pensamento: *"eu uso tal coisa porque a maioria usa"* ou seja, o indivíduo faz/usa por influência e não por experiência/satisfação. 

Eu sou usuária do Windows? Yeah, eu uso SIM mas não faço disso uma escravidão, tanto que me permito testar outros SO's para saber como eles são.

Medo e Inércia, principalmente, são os fatores que mais atrasam o conhecimento!

Sds,  :Call:

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Querem ter uma idéia da dificuldade dessa mudança? pois bem leiam esse tópico Pérolas dos Clientes no Suporte da Internet via Radio e Informática
E depois comentem

----------


## leleobhz

> "Os BSD são praticamente perfeitos a nível de qualidade de programa (E não mensurei usabilidade). E o que voce falou está certo, mas o *MEDO*, a *CULTURA DE MASSA* e a *INERCIA* (Em ordem, IMHO), é que não deixam as pessoas saírem do lugar. E ai, como vc resolve?"
> 
> Essa questão precisa ser muito bem trabalhada; não há como impor a um usuário bitolado e limitado que ele migre para um novo SO, pois a pessoa tem que, primeiramente, despertar para a tal "expansão de conhecimentos".
> 
> Ainda há muito aquele tipo de pensamento: *"eu uso tal coisa porque a maioria usa"* ou seja, o indivíduo faz/usa por influência e não por experiência/satisfação. 
> 
> Eu sou usuária do Windows? Yeah, eu uso SIM mas não faço disso uma escravidão, tanto que me permito testar outros SO's para saber como eles são.
> 
> Medo e Inércia, principalmente, são os fatores que mais atrasam o conhecimento!
> ...


Pois é, eu tenho dentro de casa 8 Ips validos, 1 deles roda um ATA, um deles roda um Freebsd (que paga de router e ns server) outro roda solaris (paga de webserver - mas ta congelado) e meu desk roda Xem (Sim, o hypervisor pode ser um OS) e Kubuntu na dom0. Essa estoria é so pra enfatizar que esse negocio de maioria e um saco (E a maioria usa Windows).

De resto, d'accord e http://www.camiseteria.com/images/de...24483_tam2.gif  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## lemke

"Querem ter uma idéia da dificuldade dessa mudança? pois bem leiam esse tópico Pérolas dos Clientes no Suporte da Internet via Radio e Informática"


Fernando, 

Eu li os relatos e até comentei lá, tem muita gente ignorante e que se acha esperta.

É preciso muita habilidade para lidar com tudo isso.

Muita habilidade e paciência, porque senão vc explode e dá vontade de dizer um monte de desaforos para essas criaturas.

Beijos x:*

----------


## leleobhz

> "Querem ter uma idéia da dificuldade dessa mudança? pois bem leiam esse tópico Pérolas dos Clientes no Suporte da Internet via Radio e Informática"
> 
> 
> Fernando, 
> 
> Eu li os relatos e até comentei lá, tem muita gente ignorante e que se acha esperta.
> 
> É preciso muita habilidade para lidar com tudo isso.
> 
> ...


Mas ai ja saiu da relação Ignorancia/SL... O negocio (complicado por sinal) é entender como a cabeça das pessoas é movida pra mudanças. O que a gente já sabe é que o povo não é mto receptivo.

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> Mas ai ja saiu da relação Ignorancia/SL... O negocio (complicado por sinal) é entender como a cabeça das pessoas é movida pra mudanças. O que a gente já sabe é que o povo não é mto receptivo.


Pois é meu amigos, acho que todos nós aqui temos a mente mais receptiva do que a maioria das pessoas lá fora, e isso é só a minuscula fração de uma milesima parte (exagerei?, imaginem a dificuldade de mudar cabeça das pessoas, por mais que gostemos de linux ou de windows, cada um tem uma forma de pensar e mudanças serão vagarosas.
A respeito de entender a mente das pessoas, pra isso psicologos estudam, e vcs linuxers estão ai pra mostrar que o open source veio pra ficar e cada vez melhorar mais, eu aqui no meu mundinho longinquo vo tentando aprender a cuidar do meio ambiente, por menos que eu faça , eu faço a minha parte.
Se tem uma coisa queeu aprendi é não desfazer das coisas que os outros gostam, por que gera muita confusão ex: "palestina", "corinthians", "religião", LINUX, etc...
Querem ver, or mais q pensamos estar certos sempre haverão quem diga o contrário deem uma olhada nesse topicos do Senhor Gilan Enriconihttps://under-linux.org/forums/search.php?searchid=472344, todo mundo desceu o pau na maioria das idéias dele, agora ta todo mundo querendo faze os cursos dele.

----------


## leleobhz

> Pois é meu amigos, acho que todos nós aqui temos a mente mais receptiva do que a maioria das pessoas lá fora, e isso é só a minuscula fração de uma milesima parte (exagerei?, imaginem a dificuldade de mudar cabeça das pessoas, por mais que gostemos de linux ou de windows, cada um tem uma forma de pensar e mudanças serão vagarosas.
> A respeito de entender a mente das pessoas, pra isso psicologos estudam, e vcs linuxers estão ai pra mostrar que o open source veio pra ficar e cada vez melhorar mais, eu aqui no meu mundinho longinquo vo tentando aprender a cuidar do meio ambiente, por menos que eu faça , eu faço a minha parte.
> Se tem uma coisa queeu aprendi é não desfazer das coisas que os outros gostam, por que gera muita confusão ex: "palestina", "corinthians", "religião", LINUX, etc...
> Querem ver, or mais q pensamos estar certos sempre haverão quem diga o contrário deem uma olhada nesse topicos do Senhor Gilan Enriconihttps://under-linux.org/forums/search.php?searchid=472344, todo mundo desceu o pau na maioria das idéias dele, agora ta todo mundo querendo faze os cursos dele.


 :Itsme:  Link quebrado tio... (Nunca ouvi falar no sujeito)

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

Seu servidor linux nao ta funcionado direito sobrinho, to abrindo normamente e testei antes de enviar, deveria conhece-lo, ele tem muito a ensinar.

----------


## leleobhz

> Seu servidor linux nao ta funcionado direito sobrinho, to abrindo normamente e testei antes de enviar, deveria conhece-lo, ele tem muito a ensinar.


Você podia limpar seus cookies ou testar deslogado do site:

http://img530.imageshack.us/img530/9...xbroken.th.png


EDIT: Explica pra gente quem é o sujeito :]

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

limpei cache, limpei cookie, limpei a mesa, tudo e continua abrindo normalmente, AHHH desculpe deve ser o IE8 beta, imcompatibilidade, sabe como é né...

----------


## lemke

"Mas ai ja saiu da relação Ignorancia/SL... O negocio (complicado por sinal) é entender como a cabeça das pessoas é movida pra mudanças. O que a gente já sabe é que o povo não é mto receptivo. "

Além da falta de receptividade, parece que tem gente que faz questão de não querer entender as coisas, olha só: 

O elemento pede a informação, o pessoal do suporte (com boa vontade, competência e paciência) vai ajudar e ainda encontra mil barreiras, por quê ? Porque quem não sabe, insiste em continuar sem saber.

Sds,  :Call:

----------


## leleobhz

> "Mas ai ja saiu da relação Ignorancia/SL... O negocio (complicado por sinal) é entender como a cabeça das pessoas é movida pra mudanças. O que a gente já sabe é que o povo não é mto receptivo. "
> 
> Além da falta de receptividade, parece que tem gente que faz questão de não querer entender as coisas, olha só: 
> 
> O elemento pede a informação, o pessoal do suporte (com boa vontade, competência e paciência) vai ajudar e ainda encontra mil barreiras, por quê ? Porque quem não sabe, insiste em continuar sem saber.
> 
> Sds,


Bom, consolidamos o problema do "povão". Agora a gente podia bem desvirtuar esse tópico e propor idéias pra mudar isso (A Acris já comecou lá atras, e a gente faz isso todo dia, mas quicá sai algo extraordinário?)  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:

----------


## jociano

> Cara, concordo com você em partes! Realmente o Linux *ainda* não está pronto para Desktop. O Open Office não se compara ao MS Office por exemplo, mas se ninguém usar e repostar os bugs ou sugerir modificações, ou seja, se ninguém participar ele nunca será.
> 
> Quanto ao seu usuário, já vi isso várias vezes também. É até normal. Mas sabe o pior?? A fillha dele no máximo queria acesar o Orkut mas não acho o E-zinho da internet. E isso já é motivo pra desistir. Uma vez instalei o linux todo customizado para parecer o windows e a pessoa usou feliz da vida. Quando eu disse que não era windows ela parou de usar e começou a reclamar... Sabe o que isso me lembra?! esse meu post: Windows 7 ou KDE Dá uma assistida e me diz oque você acha. Pra mim esse vídeo não prova que o Linux é usável, superior e etc. Simplesmente prova que os usuários usam aquilo que eles tão acostumados. Se você pegar um tijolo e pintar o botão iniciar eles vão tentar clicar e depois vão tentar reiniciar pq o mouse não ta funcionando!
> 
> Quanto a curso, tem uma iniciativa do governo que é o CDTC. Ele disponibiliza cursos gratúitos de Linux para as pessoas que querem migrar. 
> 
> Agora vem a parte pesada. Essa estória de que a informática só é o que é por causa da microsoft e que a apple só sabe se olhar no espelho... Acho bom vc procurar outro palestrante... (não estou querendo ser grosseiro, me desculpe se te ofendi mas) se você se informar um pouco sobre a história dos SOs vocâ vai ver que a MS sempre plagiou tudo da Apple. Se não fosse pela Apple nós nem usaríamos mouses nem interfaces gráficas. Um dia assista o filme Piratas do Vale do Silício, ele explica muito bem tudo isso. A Miscrososft sempre correu atrás da apple pra tentar ter sucesso. Até hoje issso está presente, veja so zune (que não deu certo). Todos sabemos também que o mundo da informática é feita de padrões. Vários orgãos definiam padrçoes de implementações, serviços e protocolos... a microsoft vinha e fazia tudo diferente!! pra que?? como vc disse "pra que o mundo da informática seja o que é hoje"... um completo caos onde nada tem interoperabilidade! Um dos seus principais expoentes nesse contexto é o IE, que na sua versão mais nova (8) só é compatível com 20% do padrão testados no ACID3. Isso é deprimente...
> 
> Quanto ao dinheiro de investimento, isso eu concordo! Se o software livre tivesse um apoio bom iria se desenvolver bem mais rápido e satisfatóriamente! Como é o exemplo do SuSe. Um Linux praticamente 'plug n play'. O único ponto ruim dele é que ele está atrelado a Novel e ele acaba fugindo completamente do que estamos acostumados.
> ...


Meus parabens, ótimas palavras!!!

----------


## lemke

leleobhz, 

"Bom, consolidamos o problema do "povão". Agora a gente podia bem desvirtuar esse tópico e propor idéias pra mudar isso (A Acris já comecou lá atras, e a gente faz isso todo dia, mas quicá sai algo extraordinário?) "

Idéias: aí entra um pouco da nossa psicologia também e o maior entrave, pelo menos ao meu ver, é a tal resistência, o medo do desconhecido...acho que tudo é uma questão de convencer essas pessoas a mudar, mas sem bater de frente com elas; é difícil, mas "lábia", persistência e credibilidade ao que se vai falar e oferecer são pontos importantes.

Mais idéias surgirão!  :Shakehands:

----------


## Sukkubus

O mais interessante é ver pelo menos 2 mulheres postando aqui de forma inteligente. Tenho esperança de recussitar esse fórum do Girls, a CammyL é uma que vai me ajudar, a aCris tá mais do que convidada :P

Mas achei a discussão muito, MUITO superior do que o esperado. Estamos até esbarrando em psicologia comportamental, medos e afins, a procrastinação, a relação de devoção x pé no chão x inovação... caraca, esse Under está muito melhor do que eu vi (antes do meu tempão off).  :Smile: 

Só deixando uma observação ao que Magnun disse sobre o Wine, meu maior problema_ in the job_ é que existe uma p* de um termo que se assina cujo "ativos e sistemas" são padronizados totalmente, acesso apenas à Intranet... geralmente empresas muito grandes são lotadas de regras fechadas e isso envolve toda a parte de tecnologia também. Dependendo do segmento da empresa (tu sabes meu caso) os terminais são totalmente travados a qualquer instalação/modificação (uma verdadeira... *plim*). Infelizmente o máximo que posso fazer é rodar um SO no pen drive SE eu quiser realmente sentir o Linux por lá. E isso, claro, quando não estou embutida em atividades que me obrigam a ficar no Windows. E até concordo, já imaginou se a coisa fosse livre? Como disse e repito: Depende MUITO do negócio da empresa. Em ramo específico de TI, putz... aí é tolice pura mesmo.

Entendi a discussão toda (por todos os lados). Diz a canção que "basta ser sincero e desejar profundo / você será capaz de sacudir o mundo". Mas também existe infelizmente a procrastinação geral, o próprio desconhecimento até de informática do DONO do negócio faz com que o costume seja prevalecido (embora _piraton_... se todo mundo realmente pagasse licença a Microsoft estaria com mais zeros no bolso do _Tio Gates_). Já vi ogro em reunião de apresentação de sistema só pensando no quesito e-mail. Já vi gente trabalhando para Windows achando um puta tédio MAS que no momento está focado no trabalho a qual lhe pagam (não vou discutir o comportamental e nem o _resumé_ destes caras, é a vida).

Uma vez liguei para o Suporte contratado que me atende e papo vai papo vem, o cara numa desmotivação, aquele tal de _"clica alí, abriu? clicou?"_ e eu para mostrar que não era uma retardada atrás do telefone falei: _"clicar nesse botão onde parece o chapéu do Red Hat"?_ Espantosamente o menino mudou na hora, começou a rir e querer prolongar o papo e eu falei bem assim _"tu riu porque sabes do que falo, né"_? Mas ele tava alí dando suporte para o Windows... fazer o quê  :Frown:  

Enfim - antes que vire outro texto enorme - acho que começar de casa a usar o Linux já é um bom começo. Mas isso tem que ter preparo, senão vem o "medo" de não encontrar um botão ou outro e tudo vai por água abaixo.

 :Smile:

----------


## lemke

Sukkubus, 

Com certeza todos que estão participando da discussão, tem uma parcela de contribuição bastante significativa; pelos comentários e observações feitas, nós podemos perceber isso.

A tua iniciativa de fazer o forum ressurgir e ganhar mais força foi, no mínimo, sensacional!

Sds,  :Pcguru:

----------


## bjaraujo

Atropelei um pouco a leitura mas vamos, lá.


- Primeiro contato

Tentei usar o Caldera, acho que em 2000 ou 2001, mas o bixinm não se batia com minha sis630 on-board mas como sou teimoso[...] há 4 ou 5 anos uso linux em desktop e servidor.

- Linux está pronto pra Desktop:
Acho importante diferenciar usuário de administrador ou técnico; a responsabilidade de instalar o SO, os programas e as configurações incluindo redes é destes, aquele usufrui.
Hoje é assim: boa parte dos usuário copia, cola, bate papo, troca slides, acessa youtube e orkut; ah baixa musica, filme e reclama que a net tá lenta. Esse uso pode ser feito no Linux.

- Como apresentar Linux:
Sou suspeito pois tinha (estou mudando) grande dificuldade em ensinar. Linux deve ser apresentado com simplicidade. Acho que a melhor forma é a demonstração. 
Mostre onde fica o "novo" menu iniciar (para gnome), a "Internet" (Firefox, Opera), o mensageiro, o "Word" (OOo) etc; abuse do mouse. Baixe um arquivo e mostre a ele onde o arquivo foi parar; algo como: vc clica aqui, depois abre essa pasta aqui e... tcharannn!!! Use termos conhecidos.
O usuário não precisa saber de sistema de arquivos, estrutura de diretório, fisolofia (a palavra pode assustar) e outros detalhes dos bastidores. No máximo explique ao usuário como usar o synaptics, e mostre a ele que ele não precisa procurar pelo programa por aí e não há risco(é muito baixo) de baixar um vírus achando que é programa; tudo isso a pouco cliques de mouse.

- Breve relato
Outro fui à uma cliente e ela me perguntou sobre Linux e observei que: Apesar dela não usar no trabalho nota que num setor da empresa ele é usado e teve algum interesse; apesar que não querer usar em casa, jogos do irmão novinho, não via dificuldades no Linux, quando "fuçava" nesse setor.


Acho que o usuário não está pronto para uma pequena mudança, é muito acomodado, enquanto não se sentir incomodado e perceber o Linux como um "lugar" de conforto.
Não somos muito diferentes: outro dia (+ de 2 anos) instalei o Free BSD aqui (não lembro qual foi) e penei para formatar a partição pois a ferramenta é muito diferente da de costume. Blz, cheguei na linha de comando e não sabia para onde ir, hehehe; até hoje não experimentei outro, que sabe depois desse post.  :Flute:

----------


## leleobhz

> Atropelei um pouco a leitura mas vamos, lá.
> 
> 
> - Primeiro contato
> 
> Tentei usar o Caldera, acho que em 2000 ou 2001, mas o bixinm não se batia com minha sis630 on-board mas como sou teimoso[...] há 4 ou 5 anos uso linux em desktop e servidor.
> 
> - Linux está pronto pra Desktop:
> Acho importante diferenciar usuário de administrador ou técnico; a responsabilidade de instalar o SO, os programas e as configurações incluindo redes é destes, aquele usufrui.
> ...


Show! Vou acompanhar esse tópico. Agora ficou além do que consigo opinar, passarei mais a ler mesmo. Meninas, fogo na roupa! Quiçá não sai até artigo disso aqui  :Rock:

----------


## fbugnon

> (...) semana passada um cliente me ligou e queria que eu colocasse de volta o linux no pc dele, eu tinha pegado pra instalar a placa wireless e instalei o windows xp, office entre outros, o cara ficou indignado, eu falei que tudo bem porém eu disse que não manjava de linux, e que não poderia dar suporte caso ele necessitasse e que cobraria pra formatar novamente, (...) resultado: ganhei 50 reais, é fato, computador domestico usa windows pela praticidade e necessidade(...)


*1°* - A grande maioria dos computadores vendidos hoje no Brasil com Linux é mal configurado (estou supondo, pode até não ser o caso relatado). Para poderem se enquadrar nas regras do "Computador para Todos" colocam um sistema operacional livre sem qualquer preocupação de configurá-lo adequadamente ao hardware. Daí não funciona o som, a placa wireless, o gravador de CD, etc. É claro que isso por um lado contribui - injustamente - para a má-imagem do software-livre, e mais especificamente do Linux.

O cara que comprou não está nem muito interessado em saber se lá dentro do computador tem Windows, Linux ou outro bicho estranho; ele quer simplesmente usar, quer que funcione (a placa wireless, p.ex.) então pega o micro leva num técnico: o segundo problema.

*2°* - A grande maioria dos técnicos, seguindo à necessidade do mercado (ainda) dominado pela MS, conhece Windows mais que qualquer outra coisa e vai logo sugerindo instalar o XP caolho "muito melhor que esse tal de Linux"...

Quer dizer, se aqueles que _deveriam_ conhecer do assunto manifestam -- com fundamento ou não, isso é uma outra questão -- uma opinião de que o Windows é melhor, fica realmente difícil para o leigo, que quer simplesmente ver seu computador funcionando corretamente, pensar qualquer coisa diferente disso. E assim o ciclo vai se eternizando. 

Quebrar essa inércia, esse ciclo vicioso, é uma das tarefas mais difíceis e não se trata de uma questão circunscrita ao software-livre, mas na veraade se estende para muitos outros domínios (consciência ecológica, ética-corrupção e por aí vai). Difícil porque exige um esforço inicial que a maioria não está disposta a dar - se "tudo sempre foi assim e funcionava!", por que mudar?

Talvez por isso que a evolução seja contada em séculos, às vezes milénios. 

*3°* - Acho que isso não é razão para desanimar e perder a esperança no ser humano. Mas é preciso agir - cada um na medida de sua possibilidade - para ajudar a que essa mudança aconteça mais rapidamente.

Eu não técnico nem mexo profissionalmente com informática, mas por curiosidade e, sobretudo, por compartilhar dos ideais do software-livre, já coloquei (e configurei!  :Smile: ) sistemas como Debian-Ubuntu-e-Zenwalk em uns 6 computadores de familiares e amigos e dou uma ajuda/suporte sempre que eles precisam, o que é bem raro. Claro, no começo tive que dar algumas explicações (e por vezes ouvir um ou outro palavrão), porque todos estavam acostumados com outro sistema, mas às vezes a gente se surpreende com a capacidade das pessoas de se adaptarem a algo diferente. Hoje meus pais (há 6 meses com Ubuntu) dificilmente me pedem ajuda e fazem tudo o que faziam antes com o MS/XP - e desnecessário dizer: nunca mais tiveram problemas com vírus...
___________________

Enfim, desculpem, meu comentário acabou ficando um pouco longo, mas era para tentar fazer um apanhado das coisas que foram discutidas aqui e que realmente - me parece - são bastante relevantes.

----------


## lemke

Nós vamos trabalhar em cima disso, tenho conversado com Sukkubus sobre o assunto, ai vão fluindo idéias. 

Quanto mais "cabeças pensantes" e pessoas dispostas a colaborar, mais rápido conseguiremos resultados.


Sds,  :Call:

----------


## lemke

Eu estava relendo e analisando essa parte determinante do comentário: 

"Quebrar essa inércia, esse ciclo vicioso, é uma das tarefas mais difíceis e não se trata de uma questão circunscrita ao software-livre, mas na veraade se estende para muitos outros domínios (consciência ecológica, ética-corrupção e por aí vai). Difícil porque exige um esforço inicial que a maioria não está disposta a dar - se "tudo sempre foi assim e funcionava!", por que mudar? 

É que essas pessoas leigas só querem saber do acesso a internet em si e para elas é totalmente sem importância procurar saber sobre as vantagens e desvantagens em relação ao sistema que vão utilizar; são comodistas à beça, infelizmente há muita gente alienada, muita gente com conhecimento restrito ou até sem nenhum conhecimento.

Muitas dessas pessoas preferem ser adeptas do "eu vou onde a maioria vai e faço o que a maioria faz", verdadeiro "tiro aleatório", vão e fazem sem saber por quê.

Mesmo em meio a tantas dificuldades, eu acho válido fazer esse trabalho minucioso de conscientização e voltado a promover a amplitude do conhecimento. 

Sds,  :Girl:

----------


## fbugnon

> É que essas pessoas leigas só querem saber do acesso a internet em si e para elas é totalmente sem importância procurar saber sobre as vantagens e desvantagens em relação ao sistema que vão utilizar; são comodistas à beça, infelizmente há muita gente alienada, muita gente com conhecimento restrito ou até sem nenhum conhecimento.


Isso não deixa de ser verdade, mas acho também que isso reflete um pouco _o_ _nosso_ ponto de vista. Quero dizer, todos nós somos (e provavelmente já fomos ainda mais no passado) leigos em alguns (muitos) sentidos. Mas cada qual tem suas *aptidões* e áreas de interesse e acabamos fazendo escolhas e nos familiarizando mais com alguns assuntos - é natural e bom que seja assim, pois traz diversidade. 

Para nós (aqui do Fórum) acho que essa atitude descrita (CammyL) pode ser facilmente identificada como comodismo, alienação, ignorância ou maria-vai-com-as-outrice - e é!

Isso é uma coisa. Mas como fazer entender isso para quem não tem interesse algum em saber "o que está embaixo do capô" porque só quer usar o meio de transporte pra chegar no destino? (e mais uma vez, entre nós, tem gente que escolhe cada destininho...) E, ainda mais complicado, como explicar isso de maneira que eles se convençam que essa mudança vale à pena _apesar_ de poder exigir alguns sacrifícios. "Sinto de segurança senão você pode morrer": é óbvio (e, assim como o Linux, de graça), mas mesmo assim teve gente que custou aceitar. Agora vai explicar lá no começo do século passado que fumar dá câncer, há 20 anos que comer carne de vaca contribui para a poluição do planeta que, aliás, gira em torno do sol, hoje todo mudo sabe disso (será?), mas teve quem ardesse na fogueira por ter ousado dizer há 500 anos.

Daí, sem querer, voltamos ao título da Sukkubus: aptidão ou necessidade?

Eu diria: *aptidão* para os que vêem antes porque estão envolvidos com o meio - não apenas como meros usuários - e enxergam além do trivial (ok, isso talvez seja novamente _a nossa_ visão, mas enfim não dá pra ser neutro a vida toda). *Necessidade* - queira Jeová que assim seja - para os que virão após, seja por questões financeiras (é mais barato), técnicas (é melhor), de universalidade (open-source / padrões abertos) ou ainda - queira novamente Jeová seja por isso - por ideologia (porque, acima de tudo, trata-se de liberdade; e, como diriam os radicaislivres, se você pode ser livre e liberdade não tem preço, tá esperando o que?).

----------


## leleobhz

> É que essas pessoas leigas só querem saber do acesso a internet em si e para elas é totalmente sem importância procurar saber sobre as vantagens e desvantagens em relação ao sistema que vão utilizar; são comodistas à beça, infelizmente há muita gente alienada, muita gente com conhecimento restrito ou até sem nenhum conhecimento.


Paremos pra pensar então: Porque raios o cara que nunca viu um PC na vida fica interessado na tal Internet (Podem ter milhares de motivos, mas será que algum deles tem interseccao com a motivaçao em usar outro SO?)  :Pcguru:

----------


## fernandofiorentinn

> *Necessidade* - queira Jeová que assim seja - para os que virão após, seja por questões financeiras (é mais barato), técnicas (é melhor), de universalidade (open-source / padrões abertos) ou ainda - queira novamente Jeová seja por isso - por ideologia (porque, acima de tudo, trata-se de liberdade; e, como diriam os radicaislivres, se você pode ser livre e liberdade não tem preço, tá esperando o que?).


To surpreso de ver alguem usando esse nome...

----------


## lemke

> *"Paremos pra pensar então: Porque raios o cara que nunca viu um PC na vida fica interessado na tal Internet (Podem ter milhares de motivos, mas será que algum deles tem interseccao com a motivaçao em usar outro SO?) "*


 
leleobhz,

O elemento assiste TV e também por outras fontes,ouve falar da tal internet;aí vem o interesse, a curiosidade (ele não sabe como e nem por quê,mas ele quer usar).

É aí que entra o nosso bom senso,fazendo, a priori, que ela entenda o básico;depois disso,criar uma porta de entrada para fazê-lo entender que o conhecimento não para ali...aí poderíamos fazer a abordagem em relação a utilização do outro SO.

Como eu ando com o meu nível de paciência bastante trabalhado, não seria tão complexo realizar um trabalho desse tipo; falo em paciência porque sei que em um primeiro momento muitos resistiriam.

Sds,  :Dancing:

----------


## Sukkubus

> Daí, sem querer, voltamos ao título da Sukkubus: aptidão ou necessidade?
> 
> Eu diria: *aptidão* para os que vêem antes porque estão envolvidos com o meio - não apenas como meros usuários - e enxergam além do trivial (ok, isso talvez seja novamente _a nossa_ visão, mas enfim não dá pra ser neutro a vida toda). *Necessidade* - queira Jeová que assim seja - para os que virão após, seja por questões financeiras (é mais barato), técnicas (é melhor), de universalidade (open-source / padrões abertos) ou ainda - queira novamente Jeová seja por isso - por ideologia (porque, acima de tudo, trata-se de liberdade; e, como diriam os radicaislivres, se você pode ser livre e liberdade não tem preço, tá esperando o que?).


Excelente definição, cara.  :Smile: 

Importante ressaltar o nível de conversa aqui, é além do que se espera (ou seja, não se foca apenas no quesito SO mas vai bem além...).

Vamos abrir um *novo tópico* pois acho que ele por sí só virará um artigo.

----------

